# Root Passwort ändern Plesk



## Dimenson (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ich wollte gerne mein Root Passwort ändern.

Auf den Server läuft Plesk 11.5, muss dabei was berücksichtigen? Oder gibt es eine Vorangehensweise?

Ich habe nämlich kein Bock, das es hinterher Schwierigkeiten gibt.

Gruß Dennis


----------

